# Does anyone recognize this kit?



## alamocdc (May 17, 2005)

My youngest son turned it for me six years ago as a 7th grader. It is native Texas Pecan, but I haven't seen a kit like it anywhere and I kinda like it. Not much wood to it though. It resembles a PSI Executive, but they are one piece, not two.







Thanks for the help!


----------



## PatLawson (May 18, 2005)

That is Berea's Retro Provincial Executive. I've made many of them. Nice little pen. You'll find them here:
http://tinyurl.com/ao24x
or in Berea's catalog.
Here's one I made a couple of years ago from Gold Koa.

Pat



<br />


----------



## elody21 (May 18, 2005)

I love these sets. They are great for the small pieces you have left from other pen blanks or for the tiny antler pieces you would usually not be able to use. The tube is about an 8mm. Most of my antler pens have been made with this set.


----------



## alamocdc (May 18, 2005)

Great, thanks for the info, folks! Now I know where to look and I may make some of these. Mine went five years before it needed a new refill and it is my daily writer.


----------



## swm6500 (May 18, 2005)

Interesting pen, I have not seen that one before.


----------



## jdavis (May 19, 2005)

Nice pen.


----------



## ed4copies (May 19, 2005)

Looks like Pat Lawson doesn't say much, but she's right when she speaks!!

Also available from Hut as their Euroclassic Twist Pen., #593


----------



## nilsatcraft (May 19, 2005)

We at Craft Supplies USA also carry a similar pen to that but ours has only one tube.  We carry the Americana Classic.  Having one tube gives you a little more flexibility with design, if that's what you're looking for.  Below is one I made a while back.  You can find them on our website by clicking on this link: http://tinyurl.com/8gsjy  They're really nice little pens.


----------



## Thumbs (May 20, 2005)

You'll also find this kit in the Hut catalog listed as an "Euroclassic Twist Pen."  Page #14 of their Spring/Summer 2005 catalog, priced @ $4.79.


----------



## driften (May 24, 2005)

I like the CSUSA version much better. I think the single tube shows off the blank much better. I have made a lot of them and just ordered 5 more that are already sold. To me its the more elegant version of the Atlas. It has done well with ladies. 

Nils, CSUSA should make it in more finishes!


----------



## nilsatcraft (May 25, 2005)

Jeff- that pen isn't quite as popular as some of the others so it won't be available in other finishes in the near future.  It is a nice pen, though, isn't it? [8D]


----------



## driften (May 25, 2005)

I can understand it not being as popular. Part of the reason I like them is they are not as common. Its a great medium size pen that really shows off the wood. With the Parker refill and nice transmission it is a very nice writing pen and high quality setup. The design looks like its from the Golden Age.


----------



## alamocdc (May 25, 2005)

Jeff, in my original post I mentioned that the pen I pictured was similar to a PSI Executive. They look nearly identical to the Americana Classic from CSUSA, and come in two finishes. I've made a few of these (each finish) and you can see them in my photo album. Don't worry, Nils, I'm not promoting PSI over CSUSA. I use a little of everything.[]

Edit: Jeff, here is the set in Satin Silver finish.


----------



## driften (May 27, 2005)

I just checked out the PSI page and I only see it in 24k gold, but they do offer it as a pencil. Anybody know if that pencil has an eraser under the cap?


----------



## driften (May 27, 2005)

I just check the psi build instuctions and the pencil version does have an eraser but the pencil unit does not seem to be as nice as many of them. Its a hold one lead at a time sort of deal. It still might be worth trying but I kinda want to stay away from the 24k kits and go with better finishes...


----------



## alamocdc (May 27, 2005)

You're right, Jeff, the pencil is a one lead rather than autofeed. That I agree is a bit disappointing.


----------



## pen-turners (May 28, 2005)

I have actually sold every one of these I've ever made.  They are a great kit and easy to turn a lot of them in a short amount of time.  I love the kits with one barrel.

Chris


----------

